# Mi amplificador suena raro



## jaime1509 (Oct 18, 2010)

mi problema es que arme un amplificador de 400w que se encuentra en la pagina http://construyasuvideorockola.com/proy_amp400w1.php 
y lo que pasa es que sonaba raro como ronco y apurado como si algo lo estuviera aguantando la potencia yo lo arme con transistores 5200 y su pareja y con un transformador de 45x45 a 10 amperio y tip41 y 42

y al ver el plano y todo eso vi algo raro y ise un puente en donde avía una resistencia de 1k







ç

que se encuentra en la primera fila izquierda en la parte superior entre el medio de el tip 42 y el diodo y cuando lo puentie comenzó a sonar bien

mi pregunta es si lo que ise esta bien ya que en todos los videos que he visto de muchachos que la han hecho les ha funcionado bien y si esta la resitencia esa que yo le quiete
muchas gracias y espero sus respuestas


----------



## dragg (Oct 31, 2010)

bueno debes revisar si no has invertido los pines de los transistores, serciorate que cada pata del transistor coinsida con su agujero y también el numero del transistor si estos son distintos , generalmente cuando armas cktos. se comete el error de intercambiar los dispositivos ej. poner un transistor pnp donde iba el npn o viceversa. el otro error es intercambiar la base con el emisor o colector, para esto mira el esquema y luego lo medis con un tester si los pines de cada transistor corresponden.luego revisá si nos has invertido los filtros o diodod ya que estos tienen polaridad. revisaslo como que si te acaba de llegar para reparacion y no asumas que ya hicistes algo  ademas cuando lo proves no olvides que los disipadores enten bién colocados y si eston llevan aistantes tambien deben ponerse correctamente espero esto ayude avisame.


----------



## jaime1509 (Nov 1, 2010)

gracias amigo ya yo repare esta amplificación

ahora estoy asiendo otro amplificador de 16 trans es decir dos amplificador monofonicos de 8 trans dentro del mismo chasis con  trasistores de la pareja 2sc3858 y 2sc1494 


Y mi pregunta es que transformador le puedo poner a las dos amplificadores y de cuanto vol Y amp 
y si me echas una ayudita en las fuentes para los dos no se si se hace una sola fuente o una para cada amplificador y de cuanto debo usar para un mejor rendimiento

ya que no se casi de esto por que lo hago por divercion y por que me gusta


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 1, 2010)

jaime1509 dijo:


> gracias amigo ya yo repare esta amplificación.....


Sería bueno que comentes que cosa encontraste.
Serviría de posible ayuda algún otro usuario con un problema similar


----------



## jaime1509 (Nov 1, 2010)

es un amplificador pequeño que me lo dieron donde ise un curso pequeño se llama amplificador zener


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 1, 2010)

Me refiero a que cosa encontraste del amplificador de "Construye tu Rockola"


----------



## jaime1509 (Nov 1, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Me refiero a que cosa encontraste del amplificador de "Construye tu Rockola"



lo que pasa es que estaba sonando apurado como ronco pero ya lo solucione asiendole lo que explique arriva quitandole la resistencia y sono pero despues se la puse y volvio a sonar bien y ya


----------



## Lord Chango (Nov 1, 2010)

jaime1509 dijo:


> es un amplificador pequeño que me lo dieron donde ise un curso pequeño se llama amplificador zener



Lo que Fogonazo quiere saber (y que tal vez alguien mas quiera) es cómo reparaste la potencia que comentaste al principio del post. Si otra persona arma ese circuito y tiene el mismo problema, le puede dar solución más rápidamente gracias a lo que comentes.

Saludos.


----------

